# Portugal



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

does anyone know is there a site like marjal in portugal.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

possibly


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Not to my knowledge but I haven't been round them all yet! The Portuguese sites tend to be much simpler than the Spanish ones. Some may have pools and bars but not a lot else as far as I have seen.

JohnW


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Shuggy68 said:


> does anyone know is there a site like marjal in portugal.


Try here Turiscampo maybe not as good Marjal but a very well run site which also accepts ACSI


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

ZMar has got potential. We've not tried it yet.

It takes Camping Cheques,or certainly used to..... I haven't checked today.

It is a bit out of the way....... but then again, so are both Marjals IMO.

It is only 2 - 3 years old and so far has mixed reviews .


----------

